# Special Needs pigeons



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

These are survirers of PVM or Paratyhriod.  They have twisty necks. They eat and drink by themselves. They are breath takingly beautiful. One black self Indain Fantail hen and one milky sadlde Indain Fantail 2005. So If you can give these sweet birds a home let me know.  You will have to come and get them. Pets only!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have e-mailed Debbie about these two fantails and hope to be adopting them next weekend.

Terry


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

upcd said:


> These are survirers of PVM or Paratyhriod.  They have twisty necks. They eat and drink by themselves. They are breath takingly beautiful. One black self Indain Fantail hen and one milky sadlde Indain Fantail 2005. So If you can give these sweet birds a home let me know.  You will have to come and get them. Pets only!


Fantails are hard the bread aren't they??
I have a few in tumblers that can fall in the fantail category


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> I have e-mailed Debbie about these two fantails and hope to be adopting them next weekend.
> 
> Terry


Terry,


Glad to hear it. Those birds need the extra ordinary supportive care of an expert and loving person like you.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Happy Beginning*

For 2 lovely Fantails and 1 roller. Terry just stopped by. She and her father came by. She is an angel for taking my little sweeties. I know they will be happy with Terry. Thank you so much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update Debbie!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It was such a great pleasure to meet Debbie today and to see all her drop dead gorgeous birds! She has fantails in colors that you can't even imagine the beauty of.

The two fantails and the little roller that I adopted are just beautiful, and I am thrilled to have them.

Turns out Debbie has a WOE that looks just like my Darth Vader and appears to have come from the same breeder in Norco. Small world.

And ... she has a magnificent white fantail that she is considering showing at the humongo pigeon show out here this winter.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*How*

are the kids doing and have you got some names?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

WE WANT PICTURES!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. pictures are coming .. no, I haven't named them yet.. 
Debbie .. your kids are doing fine .. just got in a tiny little 
pure white fantail and am gently introducing her to your "flock".

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cool*

I bet they will enjoy thier new friend. Tho the older black hen can be a stinker a times. I have been have a blast with Rena so close. Chat chat. You know.


----------

